# 1080 & ti, it is still worth today?



## potato580+ (Nov 13, 2019)

friend wanted to sell this 1080 vulcan triple for a $280(warant expired, fullpackage, used since 2016), also 1080ti gigbyte founder edition for $400(warranty half a year left, 2018) but no box, price is not intact, since i never own any 1080 i dont know what value for this card, also the current cost, any idea? it is worth to pay for those card? ive seen many people do sugest not to touch old gtx tech, many vary reason not to do so, just curious how well this card could be, not rly plan for daily use anyway, thx adv


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2019)

The 1080 is still pretty decent, and the 1080Ti for me is still great at 1440p. 

That being said,  those are not good used prices, IMHO for those cards.


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 13, 2019)

Depending on the intended usage, and upgrading an older card & system for a reasonable cost, yes it *may* be worth about *$200 for the 1080 or $300 for the FE card....*

However, for serious, heavy use like top-tier games or other tasks in a newer rig that can fully utilize the increased performance of newer cards, you should consider saving up a bit more $$ and get a 2070 or 2080 series card.....

Or betta yet, save some moar $$ and wait for the 3xxx series cards due out in the spring of 2020......


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2019)

Worth it... my favorite question that everyone has a different answer for....

Worth it, potato, is up to YOU... All you need to do is look up the performance summary of the card (TPU reviews...) and compare it to the price you can get similar cards for. Then determine if it is worth it to you.

If you aren't planning it "for daily use" what are you doing with it? What does that even mean? LOL


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

Depends on the price sir   I mean I paid £650 for two of my Ti's, then I had one from here with water cooling parts in (pump, rad, fittings etc.) which cost me £400..  In effect, the Ti was £300 really..  I enjoy mine and they work really well for what I use them for.

My only real issue is with my monitors, I wish I had at least 1440P screens 

I have gone for EVGA cards but the one that came with the water block was a reference MSI card.  I'm unsure on Gigabyte's cooling since the RX 480's G1 Gaming models I think, I had in the past, sucked...


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> The 1080 is still pretty decent, and the 1080Ti for me is still great at 1440p.
> 
> That being said,  those are not good used prices, IMHO for those cards.


not good price okey note it thx



bonehead123 said:


> Depending on the intended usage, and upgrading an older card & system for a reasonable cost, yes it *may* be worth about *$200 for the 1080 or $300 for the FE card....*
> 
> However, for serious, heavy use like top-tier games or other tasks in a newer rig that can fully utilize the increased performance of newer cards, you should consider saving up a bit more $$ and get a 2070 or 2080 series card.....
> 
> Or betta yet, save some moar $$ and wait for the 3xxx series cards due out in the spring of 2020......


will adjust the cost, anyway whats 3xxx? is it nvidia new card?



EarthDog said:


> Worth it... my favorite question that everyone has a different answer for....
> 
> Worth it, potato, is up to YOU... All you need to do is look up the performance summary of the card (TPU reviews...) and compare it to the price you can get similar cards for. Then determine if it is worth it to you.
> 
> If you aren't planning it "for daily use" what are you doing with it? What does that even mean? LOL


i love to testing only, can also be my collection or trade/resell for other electronic part again hehe


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 13, 2019)

Didn't you just recently say that you don't need a faster gpu as it would be bottlenecked by your cpu? Like yesterday or day before that?


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Depends on the price sir   I mean I paid £650 for two of my Ti's, then I had one from here with water cooling parts in (pump, rad, fittings etc.) which cost me £400..  In effect, the Ti was £300 really..  I enjoy mine and they work really well for what I use them for.
> 
> My only real issue is with my monitors, I wish I had at least 1440P screens
> 
> I have gone for EVGA cards but the one that came with the water block was a reference MSI card.  I'm unsure on Gigabyte's cooling since the RX 480's G1 Gaming models I think, I had in the past, sucked...


this is somewhat under my consideration too, since im a 1080p user, it would be a waste using top tier such 1080, and yes for some reason gigabyte quite avoid by local market


----------



## londiste (Nov 13, 2019)

When it comes to performance:
- Today GTX1080 is around RTX2060 and GTX1080Ti is outclassed by RTX2070S/RTX2080. 
- In older games, GTX1080 was/is close to RTX2070 and GTX1080Ti is around RTX2080.

This is not about Nvidia nerfing the old cards as someone will inevitably suggest but newer games using more and more new features that Turing cards have compared to Pascal - RPM (2xFP16), concurrent FP and INT, larger caches pretty much across the board etc.

Whether it is worth it depends on the price. $280 and $400 do not seem to be good prices even when compared to Nvidia's newer cards:
- GTX1080Ti at $400 compared to RTX2070S (faster, cooler, newer ) is $500 new with warranty and all.
- GTX1080 at $280 is in a better spot. RTX2060 (about the same, performance-wise) at $340 new compares reasonably well but it is replaced with RTX2060S which is faster but also much more expensive at $390-$400.

Also - most importantly - do not forget that RX5700 at little over $300 blows GTX1080 out of the water in terms of performance and RX5700XT at $380-$400 is only slightly slower than GTX1080Ti.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 13, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Didn't you just recently say that you don't need a faster gpu as it would be bottlenecked by your cpu? Like yesterday or day before that?


doesnt mean i wont pay for it heh, if the oportuny is right, i dont mind pay for anything


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Look at what other cards are selling for, tbf if it is dusty It better be sold at a middle or lower price.

Also if he is your 'friend' he better give you a good deal on it considering rx5700/xts are a good sweet spot now.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> this is somewhat under my consideration too, since im a 1080p user, it would be a waste using top tier such 1080, and yes for some reason gigabyte quite avoid by local market



I run triple screens as well, so the Ti works rather well for me but I wish I just had bigger screens regardless  lol  I only use the two in the PC together simply because it saves another one being on the side of the desk not being used   If I could fit in the third, I'd have tried that as well


----------



## erixx (Nov 13, 2019)

Until 2 weeks ago I had a 1080Ti and I'd say it is very good as long as you don't want AAA games at full Ultra detail at 4K resolution. Below that it is perfect.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 13, 2019)

okey thx for the advise and info guys, ive seen tpu bench, that it barely tradeblow with 1070ti, only 4% or so, under cost prespective aint worth $280 indeed, let see it nontheless, will look into on sunday, guess im not sure if i can push it for vulcan $200, thats just absurb to do such one side deal, we are friend afterall, but worth a try hehe
last question: do my ryzen 2200 can handle gtx1080? obviously not right?! hmm okey


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> do my ryzen 2200 can handle gtx1080? obviously not right?! hmm okey


Why wouldn't it?

(Yes is the answer)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes it can run it


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 13, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> whats 3xxx? is it nvidia new card?



Yes, this will be the next series of new nvidia GTX cards, as in 3060, 3070, 3080 etc.... 

Prob gonna be pricey, at least at first, but  that will usually cause the prices of the 2x cards to start dropping down to moar reasonable levels


----------



## ppn (Nov 13, 2019)

better buy 1660 super $230. for the unused status and warranty. SH 1080 is just wasted.
3000 series will be next year, new generation releases every 2 years. might be worth saving the $230 and get 60% fatser 3060 for 330 or something like that, but at this point should also migrate to 6 core ..


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 13, 2019)

1080 for around 150-185 seems about right at this point in time. Variation depending on what state it is in, if its pristine, 185. Like ppn pointed out, a new card for a small price premium is naturally the better choice, you get the money back when you sell that off again, and then some... Warranty I wouldn't really worry about, if a card lasted 3 years it will last another two - and you don't know how long a new product will actually last - could also be 1 day past warranty 

1080ti, I'd say around 275-350, again depending on how it looks. and if well cooled.

Both are well balanced cards and they'll do fine for now and near future.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 13, 2019)

ppn said:


> better buy 1660 super $230. for the unused status and warranty. SH 1080 is just wasted.
> 3000 series will be next year, new generation releases every 2 years. might be worth saving the $230 and get 60% fatser 3060 for 330 or something like that, but at this point should also migrate to 6 core ..


actually i dont rly need for upgrade atm, still good palying with lowend card, anyway 60% faster thats insane , think i should get info abt those next gen nvidia, sounds fantastic


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> 1080 for around 150-185 seems about right at this point in time. Variation depending on what state it is in, if its pristine, 185. Like ppn pointed out, a new card for a small price premium is naturally the better choice, you get the money back when you sell that off again, and then some... Warranty I wouldn't really worry about, if a card lasted 3 years it will last another two - and you don't know how long a new product will actually last - could also be 1 day past warranty
> 
> 1080ti, I'd say around 275-350, again depending on how it looks. and if well cooled.
> 
> Both are well balanced cards and they'll do fine for now and near future.



Ohh where I live the 1070's go for $200 minimum.  1080ti 400 minimum.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 13, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> 1080 for around 150-185 seems about right at this point in time. Variation depending on what state it is in, if its pristine, 185. Like ppn pointed out, a new card for a small price premium is naturally the better choice, you get the money back when you sell that off again, and then some... Warranty I wouldn't really worry about, if a card lasted 3 years it will last another two - and you don't know how long a new product will actually last - could also be 1 day past warranty
> 
> 1080ti, I'd say around 275-350, again depending on how it looks. and if well cooled.
> 
> Both are well balanced cards and they'll do fine for now and near future.


wish i could push $150 tho the cheapest 1070ti i get back day is around $160 palit, will see of i can get it $150, i think $200 will do, is a win2 solution for both of us, its just seems not right to call for $150price hehe, thx for pointing out cost anyway



Frick said:


> Ohh where I live the 1070's go for $200 minimum.  1080ti 400 minimum.


same here bro, the price is tricky smh unfortunetly heh


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 13, 2019)

Frick said:


> Ohh where I live the 1070's go for $200 minimum.  1080ti 400 minimum.



1080ti at 400 can't last long now...it all depends on availability and pricing of 2070S... and how saturated the local market is at that performance point. But with Navi being rather close as well, 400 is hard to justify IMO.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 13, 2019)

while looking for 3060 info i ended on this page and see this, what the heck is rx3080, is this just a rumor? shouldnt is suppsse to be nvidia mark as rtx 3080, thats strange info one  , whatever is, if this is true damn, $249 on that preformance would be a bigbang bucks


----------



## oobymach (Nov 13, 2019)

Where do you live potato? In Canada a used 1080ti is like $600 and still a very good card. About as good as a 2070 super performance wise, but as a ti card it's got 11gb vram.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 13, 2019)

oobymach said:


> Where do you live potato? In Canada a used 1080ti is like $600 and still a very good card. About as good as a 2070 super performance wise, but as a ti card it's got 11gb vram.


im live in indonesi maincity jakarta, wow thats alot expensive one $600 in us or cad dollar? if its usa hmmm i wonder why is so expensive there, even for a cad convert it still expensive than here, for a $600 us dollar im sure can get galax dual 2080 new retail, and yes much vram in value of gtx


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 13, 2019)

I'd grab a new / faster $330 2060 over a almost 4 year old 1080 for $280 ... There are cheaper EVGA models but reference PCBs best avoided.
I'd grab a new / faster $500 2070 Super over a almost 4 year old 1080 Ti for $400 ...


----------



## Komshija (Nov 18, 2019)

It depends on where you live. In USA, you can probably buy a new AIB RX 5700 XT for less than 400 $. Good AIB RX 5700 XT (eg. MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X) is more powerful than any RTX 2060, 2060 Super and RTX 2070 on the market. It's also cheaper than any of the mentioned. It falls right between the GTX 1080 and the GTX 1080 Ti considering performance. I'm not familiar with prices in Indonesia but they are likely much higher than in the USA. In the EU hardware prices are a lot higher than in the USA.

For your display, FHD 75 Hz, a used GTX 1080 will absolutely rock but even your current Vega 56 is more than enough.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 18, 2019)

Komshija said:


> It depends on where you live. In USA, you can probably buy a new AIB RX 5700 XT for less than 400 $. Good AIB RX 5700 XT (eg. MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X) is more powerful than any RTX 2060, 2060 Super and RTX 2070 on the market. It's also cheaper than any of the mentioned. It falls right between the GTX 1080 and the GTX 1080 Ti considering performance. I'm not familiar with prices in Indonesia but they are likely much higher than in the USA. In the EU hardware prices are a lot higher than in the USA.
> 
> For your display, FHD 75 Hz, a used GTX 1080 will absolutely rock but even your current Vega 56 is more than enough.


yes 5700 &5700xt is still expensive rather than 2060super, not sure why it cost like that here, i think becouse of highly demand, is not necessary tho, cause isnt like im gonna upgrade or else, i just wanted to taste the card i never have, maybe for a month before i drop it somewhere, anyway speaking about 1080 gamerock it cost more than xt here, its $600 for used one here, and for the ti i couldnt find cheapest one, news retail is around $800 almost same as other limited one like phoenix/kudan(favorite)/hall of fame, so yours rock hehe


----------

